# Big Chief Resort



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Made reservations for this resort over the Memorial Day weekend. Anyone know anything about it?

http://www.bigchiefrvresort.com/

BTW, if you're in the neighborhood and/or want to join us, come on by!

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Way to go, Mark! Looks nice. Did you have to cancel your standing reservation at Abilene State Park?









Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice CG Mark
Have a great time
Like Rob said awesome pool

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the trip and remember to post some pictures...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Way to go, Mark! Looks nice. Did you have to cancel your standing reservation at Abilene State Park?


Not that weekend, but do have a State Park weekend coming up on Easter weekend.









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

for all you Texas Outbackers who are looking for something to do over Memorial Day.

Mark


----------

